# Kayak Trailer



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

If you are looking to build a kayak trailer from the ground up, pm me and set's see if I can supply the basic trailer frame upon which you can mount the racks that fit your equipment. May be a less costly alternative to a completely fabricated trailer.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

WOW! I actually was just looking at something like this the last 2 days. 2 yaks, side by side, right side up, no mesh or floor, nothing fancy. Really just 2 wheels, a frame, and tongue. Have been looking at utility trailers at Lowes and TSC, and a little online, but they are a bit short on tongue length. Yaks are about 12-14'. What do you think?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Wart, scroll down to the trailer thread I started a couple weeks ago. It will give you an idea of what started life as a small short tongued utility trailer. NoWake did the Fab for me. Works perfect but there are plenty of ways to make one fit your needs. I would post the link but this damn tablet is making it difficult!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Check it out to see something like this will work for you...


----------

